# MedicineNet- Digestive Disease Myths



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Title: Digestive Disease MythsbrCategory: Doctor's ViewsbrCreated: 5/1/2002brLast Editorial Review: 12/9/2008View the full article


----------

